# Lets Send Our Well Wishes To Bruce AKA Trax Hobbies



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok Fellas, I got an email today from Jeannie Bruce's wife and this was it's contents:

Hello eveyone ,

This is Bruce's wife Jeannie . I just wanted to update those who are aware and let those who did not know the latest on Bruce's condition . Bruce was rushed to the hospital about a week or so ago and as you may or may not know he has had a problem with his heart . He's had a procedure done and is doing good and we feel they have solved an on going problem he has had . He's going to be in the hospital for 3 or 4 more days and has told me he 'll be able to be back making cars very soon after he comes home . Those with orders he will get them made and out to you as soon as he can . He appreciates everyones patience and understanding as we work thru this situation . 

Thank you Jeannie


So I send my prayers his way and hope in fact he will be good and be healthy and happy.

I think Bruce is an amazing guy and even though we never met, we have emailed eachother and you know how that is. I fell we are tight and wish him all the best and a speedy recovery. He give us nothing but pleasure. And puts up with us which isn't always easy.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to Bruce and his family for a safe and speedy recovery. Tom


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Thoughts & Prayers going out to both of them!!

I'm a several time heart attack survivor, along with 5 way heart bypass surgery, so I can really identify with what Bruce is goin thru. Please keep Jeannie & Bruce in your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out to Bruce. thank you joe for updating us. this seems to be a close family.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> best vibes out to Bruce. thank you joe for updating us. this seems to be a close family.



You know it Al. We are all the same person around here.

You are now part of it Al!?!?!? Can you handle it?? lol!!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wishing you a fast recovery bruce. DAN


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in the immortal words of whom ever said it, and I quote, ... "I would not belong to any organization that would have me as a member"! ... I have seen this attributed to W. C. Fields or Groucho Marx. I have never been interested enough to verify which. I just stand by the statement! ... LOL


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Prayers to the Trax family.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's hoping this latest medical bout will find Bruce coming out the other side better than ever!


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Prayers for this gentleman.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Get Better soon Bruce, prayers up


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Prayers here Bruce, and Jeannie.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Any word on how Bruce is doing? Thoughts and prayers for a full recovery. 
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Get well soon Bruce!! We're hoping they fixed you up right this time!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I haven't heard anything yet from Bruce or Jeannie. 

Hoping they are getting ready to bring him home.

Some more love for Mr Bruce. These are a few of the Buick's he molded for me.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Bruce is one of the nicest guys I've ever dealt with, the world needs more people like him! Get well soon buddy!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bruce's wife just sent out this email:

Hi just wanted to update everyone on Bruce's condition . Bruce is still in the hospital and is recovering from his second surgery . He will be home this week and his doctor does not want him doing anything for 2 to 3 weeks . He is aware he has a bunch of orders . If this time line is too long let us know thru e-mail and we will refund your money . Bruce intends to get to everyones order when he is able and as fast as he can . I can not thank all of you enough for your kind words of support and prayers . 
Thanks , Jeannie


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey beast, thank you for the update. and, best vibes out to Bruce.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

beast1624 said:


> Bruce's wife just sent out this email:
> 
> Hi just wanted to update everyone on Bruce's condition . Bruce is still in the hospital and is recovering from his second surgery . He will be home this week and his doctor does not want him doing anything for 2 to 3 weeks . He is aware he has a bunch of orders . If this time line is too long let us know thru e-mail and we will refund your money . Bruce intends to get to everyones order when he is able and as fast as he can . I can not thank all of you enough for your kind words of support and prayers .
> Thanks , Jeannie



Thanks for posting. I was on the road when the email came in.

Very much hoping for him to have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The latest from Bruce's wife:

Hi , Here's the latest on Bruce . I brought him home on Saturday from the hospital .Bruce is doing good after 3 surgeries and we lost count on the days in the hospital . I caught him the other day on the computer after he knows the deal is no computer or cars till he's cleared to work . I know him he'll sneak back early and mess this all up ! Anyway, if all goes right he will be back making cars first week or so of March .I will keep all posted and thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. 
Jeannie


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks LeeRoy. I got the email too and had to laugh cause Jeannie is on him and he is like a giant big kid!!!!! Stay away from the computer Bruce!!!!!


Bruce, here's hoping you have a healthy and speedy recovery bro!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Get well soon Bruce!!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Just a bump up for Bruce, hope you're feeling better every day!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bruce hope you are hopping around again soon.

BZ


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very best wishes to Bruce for a full recovery!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks to Jeannie for keeping the updates coming. Bruce, take your time and don't rush to get back into the fray of making bods. We'll still be here waiting for you and you great bods! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Been keeping a good thought out for you, Bruce. Be sure to take as long as you need to focus on your recovery, so it's complete. We'll all be here when you're ready!! Sure appreciate the updates from Jeannie.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Lets Send Our Well Wishes To Bruch AKA Traxs Hobbies*

*Best wishes for a healthy return at your pace brother ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Bruce glad your out. Best wishes to you. Don't push yourself to hard to work on slot cars. They are only toys and people can wait.

Your health and recovery is most important.


Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what CTSV said!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:We will keep him in our prayers !!


Neal:dude: & Stasi


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

*WooHoo!!! Bruce is out and ready!!!!!*

Email that came earlier today:

This is Bruce from Traxs Hobbies letting everyone know I'm back again and ready to make cars again. Been a tough road this time around but I think they got it right this time . AFter 3 surgeries , a new valve and alittle tuneup I'm doing great . I have one more visit with the doctors tomorrow for clearance ,but unless something real bad happens between tonight and tomorrow I will be back making cars on Monday. I'd like to thanks those who have been patiently waiting for thier cars and for those kind e-mails and prayers I do thank you . I've had some time to think of some new ideas and some new projects so I'm looking forward to get back into it .My partner in crime will be here to help me with the work load and with alitlle more training she should be better at this then me . Thanks again, Bruce


Great to hear it bud. It's great they got you all worked out. Just go easy huh?

Tell Jeannie thanks for the updates and to keep it together!!lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great news Bruce!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Good to here.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joeskylark, thank you for the update. I hope that Bruce enjoys returning to the hobby.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*thanks*

Joe and all other thanks . I'm back and I must say feeling much better then I have in years . I'm cleared to work and have some catching up to do. One day at a time and we'll see from there .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Joe and all other thanks . I'm back and I must say feeling much better then I have in years . I'm cleared to work and have some catching up to do. One day at a time and we'll see from there .


Hey bud!!! Great to hear from you!! Look forward to your new and upcoming projects!~!!!!!

I seem to remember a 73 GTO in the works? Or a 67 GS? Anything you put out wioll be a winner in my book.

Glad to see your actually feeling better than ever.. That says a lot for modern medicine.

If there's anything you need, don't hesitate to ask pal.

:wave:

P.S. I guess I will have to put an order together to make sure you have some work!!!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

This love fest was great, now if he'd just send the bodies I bought 20 days ago, I too could say something nice.
hojoe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW, I thought it was cold outside.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*excuse me*



hojoe said:


> This love fest was great, now if he'd just send the bodies I bought 20 days ago, I too could say something nice.
> hojoe



SINCE YOU FEEL YOU HAVE TO AIR THIS ON HOBBY TALK JOE AND ACCUSE ME OF THINGS BEFORE YOU KNOW THE FACTS. THIS IS MY RESPONSE AND THANKS FOR FOR GIVING ME A CHANCE TO RESPOND BEFORE YOU TRASH ME HERE .

MY RESPONSE TO YOUR LAST E-MAIL :

Joe, I did as promised I made new molds for both car bodies ,made cars , purchased postage ,boxed up both cars and even sent an extra clear batmobile as a peace offering for package being delayed and mailed it on the 22nd of March . Now it's was sent first class mail which takes 5 to 7 days depending where in the country it's sent. So with this said it may still be coming .Why it does not show on the post tracking .I can't say why I have nothing to do with the shipping . Joe I think you have bought things from me in the past . I stand behind what I sell and if it's lost and we don't know that yet I will either make you new stuff and send it at my expense or refund your money . Bruce


JOE WHEN YOU ARE MAKING CLEAR OR TRANSLUCENT BODIES YOU NEED GOOD MOLDS .NOW I COULD JUST MAKE WHAT COMES OUT AND SEND YOU JUNK,BUT I CARED ENOUGH TO REMAKE THE MOLDS . DO YOU NEED YOUR LITTLE CARS SO BADLY YOU HAVE TO ACT LIKE THIS . YEA MOST WILL ONLY KNOW WHAT YOU WROTE HERE ,BUT HOW ABOUT THE OTHER E-MAILS YOU HAVE SENT . YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY PERSON I AM MAKING THINGS FOR AND I SENT IT WHEN I SAID AND ATLEAST GIVE THE POST OFFICE A CHANCE TO DELIVER IT . AND KEEP ONE THING IN MIND JOE THE TRACKING IS DELIVERY CONFORMATION THEY SCAN IT WHEN IT'S DELIVERED . REMEMBER FIRST CLASS MAIL IS NOT THE FASTEST SERVICE .EVERYONE WANTS THE CHEAPEST WAY TO SHIP . CAN I EVER WIN WITH SOME OF YOU PEOPLE ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bruce, I have bought from you repeat times and I haven't had a problem with your product or the shipping time. face it though, some people can never be pleased. this is an eye opener for me. I do some casting myself and have recently had two molds that were unsatisfactory from the first bodies that came out of them. I might have a bad batch of rubber. my customers have been very understanding and I hope most of yours are as well. please do not let one or two folks cause you grief. keep up the good work and know there are those of us that support you. al


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> SINCE YOU FEEL YOU HAVE TO AIR THIS ON HOBBY TALK JOE AND ACCUSE ME OF THINGS BEFORE YOU KNOW THE FACTS. THIS IS MY RESPONSE AND THANKS FOR FOR GIVING ME A CHANCE TO RESPOND BEFORE YOU TRASH ME HERE .
> 
> MY RESPONSE TO YOUR LAST E-MAIL :
> 
> ...


no, you can't win. Because as hard as you try some people just want to piss and moan. The same guy said my feathers were ruffled and I took my ball and went home when asked where I've been. Really? Hojoe, is that really the best you can come up with?

Bruce and I haven't always seen eye to eye, but I can appreciate and respect him for his work and effort. And after Tom Stumpf and Bob Beers started making their own cars, Tom had a new appreciation for what it takes to 'get stuff made'... None of this matters to the haters and the people who are just pathologically 'pissed', but I just thought I'd share this viewpoint.

And good lord, don't ever go offline with a health issue. Because that's just another reason for people to piss and moan because it will delay their order, or 'I must be getting ripped off, because the quadruple bypass was done 2 days ago and I still don't have my shit...'.

And since I'm going in for hip replacement 'sometime soon' (keep postponing it), I will have a very good appreciation for how long it takes a body to recover from surgery.


As for package tracking, if the post office doesn't scan the package in, tracking won't show up. Why have and pay for tracking? Good question. But I've been bit by that myself since I have my carrier pickup my packages. They don't get scanned in, and tracking info doesn't show up until it's delivered. And invariably I must be lying because the tracking number I supplied didn't pull up any information. 



I'll go back to lurking now...

Dan


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

alpink said:


> keep up the good work and know there are those of us that support you. al


Al, I also support Bruce, or I wouldn't have bought stuff from him. I try to support all of the cottage industry in this hobby. I understand molds wearing out and having to be replaced. I also understand that Bruce has no control over what the post office does once he's turned it over to them.
What I don't understand is not having the item after three weeks. Maybe he shouldn't list stuff on ebay unless he has it in hand and ready to ship.
hojoe


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not Sure How This Will Be Taken But Bruce Had A Situation Beyond His Control. Same Thing Happened To Me Not Long Ago And I Got Bad Ebay Feedbacks For Shipping Time. Everybody Needs To Realize That Life Jumps Up And Bites Us At The Worst Times. Have Some Compassion! Has He Ever Screwed Anybody Before? You`ll Get Your Goods As Soon As He Can Send Them.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bruce, health first, then toys. 

Joe I remember getting many emails asking if people with orders in the wings can either get a refund or wait it out. So ne need to come here and dis him publicly. You are in THIS thread. Didn't you read through and see whats going on here?? Come on dude. I don't want beef with anyone of you great guys around here but when I see this public behavior, towards a guy who bends over backwards for us ediots, plus recovering from a life and death Heart situation, I say....why? Just relax and email direct or pm direct. Don't come into a thread with well wishes for this guy and say anything of this sort please. For what, 25 freaking dollars??? Seriously. Thanks for listening.




Next, Al I know what it takes to get these done from start to finish and appreciate the work guys like you and Bruce do and don't mind one bit waiting when you want to take pride in what you do. Maybe if more people of all different walks of life worked in the same manner, maybe this country wouldn't be so in the crapper. Very little pride today and again I am thankful for the little guys like the one's around this site for doing what they do.


Bruce we have your back.


I'm done.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the support .I appreciate it . As much as I say I'm not going to listen to the bull crap that comes with doing this job ,I still care .Hard to turn it off . I tend to step back now and catch my breath after a hit like this . My turn around is no different then anyone else's that does this type of work so I'm not going to get all bent over the situation . If you have cast before you know when you think something is running smooth Murphy's law will soon happen . Molds breakdown and material goes bad then you find out you are out of rubber/material or worse the rubber/material you have left has gone bad .Now yiou have to order more and being alittle guy you are the last to get shipped .When I was in charge of the mattel Model Shop and I called and ordered rubber ( 2 or 3 55 gal. drums ) it was there in two hours ! Anyway I do my best as a one man operation to service people as fair as possible. I know I have alot of outstanding orders and ebay auction to make .and you may say why do you put yourself under so much stress ? Well ,I owe about $600,000.00 in medical bills for my hospital stays and doctors bills .Plus I have a ton of money on the street that people owe me . We are all going thru hard times so we deal with it and do our best . Crap like this is not good .It gives me chest pains and my left arm is killing me , but who cares as long as some of us get our little cars .

On a side note : Dan , thanks for your thoughts .yes we have had our issues ,but I appreciate your input . I have watch as you have gone thru what you have and understand. I know when you try to do all the good things you did for the hobby and it can get alittle overwhelming .Hang in there and do what works for you.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just my 2 cents*

Beginning today, treat everyone you meet as if they were going to be dead by midnight. Extend to them all the care, kindness and understanding you can muster, and do it with no thought of any reward. Your life will never be the same again. ~Og Mandino


Pickeringtondad


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

People are a lot like X-Traction cars. A few are great and most are pretty darn good and the more you work with them the more enjoyment you get from them. But get enough XT's and your bound to hit a few that aren't great and it's not worth your time to even try to fix 'em. 

I always hope for the best when I open a new XT, but when I do get one that just ain't worth it, I never let it bother me - what would be the point? I know there are duds out there, even though most are pretty darn good.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there Bruce and do what you have to do to avoid any stress. Things will straighten out over time. I am one of those "people on the street" who owes Bruce some $$$. My situation hasn't gotten any brighter yet, but I haven't forgotten. Hoping I can change that soon. 

We all need to keep in mind these are little toy cars, and life happens. We also need to appreciate all who devote their time and money to make us this stuff to play around with!! We've lost a few good sources of stuff over the past couple of years, and I really don't want to lose any more!! 

Also, it's good to see you posting Dan. Take care of yourself first and foremost. I honestly hope you'll get back in the game again down the road. :thumbsup:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

hojoe said:


> Al, I also support Bruce, or I wouldn't have bought stuff from him. I try to support all of the cottage industry in this hobby. I understand molds wearing out and having to be replaced. I also understand that Bruce has no control over what the post office does once he's turned it over to them.
> What I don't understand is not having the item after three weeks. Maybe he shouldn't list stuff on ebay unless he has it in hand and ready to ship.
> hojoe



If you buy so much from cottage industry then you should know that 20 day lead times on mail order, low volume items is not unusual. And the best you can hope for is something like what was done here, the extra car thrown in for your patience.

So please, if cottage industry support is gonna be flaunted, at least recognize your role. It is not a case of customer-is-king, it is about working together, manufacturer and buyer. Doesn't matter if you're talking slot car parts or full size airplane parts. That's how cottage industry works.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*$$$$$*

Hey buddy not to worry about what you owe .My reason for my comment was not to call anyone person out for what they owed my point was there's a balance issue I was trying to show . I owe - other's owe me . Your will be paid when you get it and I am not really worried about it .I know you are good for it and when your situation get better I know you're good for it . You are one of many who owe me money.I front cars to people to sell at shows and what ever and my system is when you sell them send my cut . What else can you do in this economy? You need to trust people like people need to trust me . There's plenty out on ebay and the web that makes us all look bad and if someone buys something today it better be in thier mailbox tomorrow or the better one I love is someone buys an item on ebay and takes 3 weeks to pay and if you don't send it to the post that day they are filing a despute . Love it . Appreciate your comments and support . Those that think different and those that think I'm some bad guy I can't do much about that .I know who my supporters are and I know who talks Stuff about me I'm not stupid .believe it or not comments ,negative ones always get back to people .You should read some e-mails and PM's I get .has alot to do with my atitude change . Well ,I've said enough time to take a nap :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

hojoe said:


> What I don't understand is not having the item after three weeks. Maybe he shouldn't list stuff on ebay unless he has it in hand and ready to ship.
> hojoe




I have on my list of cars and parts like 3,000 items .you say I shouldn't sell anything unless it's sitting there ready to go . When I had my first business Bad Dog Slot Cars I carried a full inventory of cars and colors just like you suggested . Well just to let you know I still have half those cars sitting here that didn't sell .Even though I out layed the money to make and store that inventory people still found something to complain about . Now if we look at it in the real world you get an order and you take a day or two and make it . What's the big deal ? Then I'm sure it's my fault the mail take 7 days too. Now in your case you ordered a car that was made in a special material and a special type of rubber that material has to be made in . Had to order it and it takes the time it takes o get to me be made and cast the car . If you didn't like the time then just ask for a refund and you could also do what all buyer like wield the power of negative feedback . But the weapon of choice was public court of opinion . Now there's another company out there to remain nameless that takes car orders and does not make them till he has enough orders I'm told to do a run . Does anyone complain about that?

With all this said wait for your cars they are in the mail or in your hands by now and if they aren't and thier lost in the mail I guess that's my fault too. because you don't need to buy insurance anymore it's always the sellers fault!

again with it all said if you don't like it " HO " Joe Blow it out your butt buddy :wave: I don't care anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Look It Up Hojoe. First Class Mail Can Take 3 Weeks According To The Usps. Bad Dawg Was In The Hospital For Major Heart Surgery. I Had The Same Last March And I`m Still Not 100%. His Wife Posted A Message Things May Get Delayed. Use Some Of Those Brain Cells You May Have Left And Get A Grip. Did You Ever See Anything About People He Ripped Off? There Isn`t Any. You Are Upsetting A Man That Is Doing His Best. Is Your Whole World Upside Down Because You Haven`t Recieved Your Goods Yet? I`ll Refund You Your Purchase Money Out Of My Own Pocket. Just Shut Up And Leave The Man Alone! You Can Buy Someplace Else. I Need Email Address To Send Your Few Dollars To. Yes All Caps And You Can Suck On It. Only Have One Hand From Defending Your Country So You Can Do Your Complaining. Maybe Another Forum Might Suit You.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

hojoe said:


> This love fest was great, now if he'd just send the bodies I bought 20 days ago, I too could say something nice.
> hojoe


Class move there joe...... Here's to hoping you never have people calling on you like this when you have been down.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Not Sure How This Will Be Taken But Bruce Had A Situation Beyond His Control. Same Thing Happened To Me Not Long Ago And I Got Bad Ebay Feedbacks For Shipping Time. Everybody Needs To Realize That Life Jumps Up And Bites Us At The Worst Times. Have Some Compassion! Has He Ever Screwed Anybody Before? You`ll Get Your Goods As Soon As He Can Send Them.


1st. of ALL let me state that this IS NOT a COMPLAINT......
i'm waiting 4 an order from Bruce 2... JUST B4 w\he had the Heart-surgery...
i'm a surviver of 2 Heart attacks & renal failer, diabetes, ect..
so I KNOW this is a MAJOR ISSUE w/ manufacturing, ect....

i WILL get my order, when it gets here...it gets here
I am in NO HURRY & FULLY understand Bruce's Situation... 

i also have MANY MORE ORDERS 4 Bruce, 1nce he is caught up & catches a breath or 2.....

IF U HAVE NEVER HAD HEART DISEASE, KIDNEY DISEASE, DIABETES, ECT.
B "TRUELLY" GRATEFULL!!!!..... 
if u have had, then U KNOW w/ it takes 2 get back on your feet.....
MY last heart attack w/ in '04 & I am NOT back up to b able to hold a job, ect..from it....

I have personally met Bruce Jeanie & the "Pups" & can say 4 a FACT..
that Bruce WILL FILL ALL ORDERS ASAP....

until then, i'm still making a list 4 NEW ORDERS 2 him......

hang in there Bruce, @ U'r OWN PACE.... we'll B here w/ MORE ORDERS 4 U!!!
:thumbsup: :wave: 


Bubba 123

Bubba's Slot Car Emporium


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

All I can say is "I'm Sorry" I can see how what i said was taken as sarcasm, but it wasn't meant that way. Sorry, I'll go back to lurking now.
hojoe


----------



## thrasher (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:Hope you have a speedy recovery!:thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

hojoe said:


> All I can say is "I'm Sorry" I can see how what i said was taken as sarcasm, but it wasn't meant that way. Sorry, I'll go back to lurking now.
> hojoe


Don't try to play the "sarcasm" card at this point.... Your follow up to his reply made it very clear that you could care less about what's going on with his health and that your order is clearly more important. Go back to lurking....


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Sending hopes for a speedy Recovery fom Me & my "Boss" Stasi To Bruce & Jeannie !!!

Concentrate on getting well ! The toy cars can wait ! Heck ,I got projects already that as of now will take @ least years to complete even though I am now retired ! I know your good for my order, Just send it when you can ,don't sweat it !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bruce,
Don't worry about my order. If it comes, fine. If it doesn't , don't worry about it. You have other pressing needs. Just get well. I'll still be a customer when you get back into the game. Thanks for the bods you've done already. Especially the Magnum! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hoping and praying that all works out for you and yours...RM


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*shew*...

Well that is a bit of good news for a change...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> *shew*...
> 
> Well that is a bit of good news for a change...



Check the dates here bro. It's not good as of the moment. We are still waiting to hear from Jeannie.

Bruce is back in the hospital.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=323771


----------



## slotcar59 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Best Wishes*

Get Well soon Bruce, God Bless.
Jeff Grove


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

WE miss you Bruce . Get well please. lendell


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bruce has lost the fight.

Peace be with you mt friend. You will be GREATLY missed and we will all still be wearing a smile anytime we see or play with one of your beautiful toys you so selfishly made for us slot ediots Bruce...Thanks a million friend!!!! :wave:

Jeannie we wish you all the best and hope you and the family can get through this horrible time an easily as possible.

This really just sucks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Joe said!


----------

